# Sound issues on my laptop.



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't get the sound to work on my laptop, either through it's speakers or the headphones. I have ran a test and there is input from a microphone and the test said my sound device is working properly, what the fudge?


----------



## Kranda (Dec 7, 2011)

Try going and uninstalling the driver and reinstalling it. Barring that try a boot into safe mode and see if it works. Also run a virus scanner, maybe you have some virus whose job is to do just this.


----------



## HuskyWusky (Dec 7, 2011)

Do you have the correct driver installed? Are you using windows xp? If not you shouldn't be having this issue cause windows vista and windows 7 included audio drivers that work for 95% of devices... Verify you have the correct driver... If you have the same issue like me... my manufacturer has dropped support for my device... if this turns out to be a case in your situation you can use a tool such as hwinfo to identify the audio device and obtain the correct drivers for your sound device


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, what make of laptop and model?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 8, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Well, what make of laptop and model?



It's old, it's an ERGO Mercury 2 L2000 Series. It has a windows 2000 COA sticker on the underside but whomever owned it before me has had windows XP installed on it. It has a 1ghz processor and 512mbs of RAM. It works absolutely fine apart from the sound.



HuskyWusky said:


> Do you have the correct driver installed? Are you using windows xp? If not you shouldn't be having this issue cause windows vista and windows 7 included audio drivers that work for 95% of devices... Verify you have the correct driver... If you have the same issue like me... my manufacturer has dropped support for my device... if this turns out to be a case in your situation you can use a tool such as hwinfo to identify the audio device and obtain the correct drivers for your sound device



It has XP. I got this laptop free when someone replied to a wanted add I placed on freecycle.org. Now I am assuming at one point it's audio did work as there was plenty of music stored on it. I have been through all the test procedures and they all say the device is working properly yet I still have no sound output. I did a mic test and it showed I had input from the mic and the bar next to it was showing I had sound output as I spoke yet no actual sound.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 8, 2011)

I know this is gonna sound stupid but it's not on mute is it?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 8, 2011)

It's old, maybe someone just managed to mangle the headphone jack so it doesn't work but it still thinks something is in the jack so the speakers are disabled?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 8, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> It has a 1ghz processor and 512mbs of RAM.



You poor thing :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 8, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> You poor thing :V



It does what I need it to do. I don't need it to be high powered.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 9, 2011)

Couple things you can do. First, you could completely remove, then reinstall the sound driver. That should clear up any software-related problem.

Most completely, though, you could grab one of these: http://www.turtlebeach.com/products/sound-cards/audio-advantage-amigo-ii.aspx


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 10, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Couple things you can do. First, you could completely remove, then reinstall the sound driver. That should clear up any software-related problem.
> 
> Most completely, though, you could grab one of these: http://www.turtlebeach.com/products/sound-cards/audio-advantage-amigo-ii.aspx



Ahh, I forgot about those USB adapters. Might get one in the new year.


----------



## Hir (Dec 10, 2011)

you seem to be totally avoiding the idea of re-installing the driver. that will probably do the trick.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 10, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> you seem to be totally avoiding the idea of re-installing the driver. that will probably do the trick.



Just exploring all options. Though I think one of those USB adapters would be useful either way.

Just can't be arsed at the moment to boot the machine up, get it online and uninstall and reinstall the driver, gotta find the driver online too.

I've just gone into Sounds and audio devices and looked under hardware, there are two drivers listed. One is SIS 7018 Audio Driver and one is Legacy Audio Driver, conflicting maybe?


----------



## Runefox (Dec 10, 2011)

Nah, Legacy Audio Drivers is something else entirely. It basically provides support for older drivers / codecs, and isn't a driver itself.


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2011)

search for an update for SIS 7018 Audio Driver. legacy audio driver won't be clashing with it.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 26, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I can't get the sound to work on my laptop, either through it's speakers or the headphones. I have ran a test and there is input from a microphone and the test said my sound device is working properly, what the fudge?



Have you tried CTRL+ALT+DELETE?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 26, 2011)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> Have you tried CTRL+ALT+DELETE?



I don't see how looking at what programs I have running will help. :v


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 26, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I don't see how looking at what programs I have running will help. :v



Off and On Switch?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 26, 2011)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> Off and On Switch?



Either you're stupid naturally or just trying to piss me off.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 26, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Either you're stupid naturally or just trying to piss me off.



Ah, only trying to -_please insert some wierd-wankery bullshit a la "to piss you off" here-

Well, I hope you get it fixed soon._


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 26, 2011)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> Ah, only trying to -_please insert some wierd-wankery bullshit a la "to piss you off" here-
> 
> Well, I hope you get it fixed soon._



Figured as much.


----------

